# Benton!!!



## Ian Holdich (24 Nov 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmpONxJ7 ... r_embedded


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2011)

Pmsl ha ha


----------



## foxfish (24 Nov 2011)

Bad Bad boy! LOL


----------



## danmil3s (24 Nov 2011)

I had a dog like that. He got out of my nans  garden in to the field next door and chased a horse, then he was chasing two horses, then 3 horses where chasing him. He laid down and they wondered off, so no harm done. Not funny at the time but looking back it makes me smile. That dog would chase almost anything.


----------



## MrLarner (25 Nov 2011)

My big male akita done something similar last year until he realised a kick from a horse DOES hurt.
he used to jump in the field with the horses every time I took him over the park until 1 day the horse decided he wasn't welcome and booted him.
i thought he was going to die, the kick was so powerful.
he survived and funnily enough after a trip to the vet, he had nothing but slight bruising.
My akita is a very powerful dog but a kick from a horse sent him about 6-7ft through the air.


----------



## Juliusz (25 Nov 2011)

it's Fenton!


----------



## cheebs (25 Nov 2011)

Oh Jesus Christ!


----------



## Gill (25 Nov 2011)

You can hear how angry the owner


----------

